

Tips for Debugging Your Rails Apps with ruby-debug - renaebair
http://intridea.com/2010/12/7/debug_rails_application_with_ruby-debug

======
percept
One potential gotcha: if bundle install fails for ruby-debug19 and its
dependency linecache19, citing missing headers, you may need to install and
configure separately with the option --with-ruby-include.

This can occur when using RVM; 'rvm info' will help locate the headers.

